# Weg nach Tausendwinter



## superbernhard (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo   ...  ich würd gern mal den Flugpunkt   nach Tausendwinter besuchen ...   um da ab und zu nach Titanerz zu schauen ...         wie komm ich da am besten hin `?        Schöne Feiertage       Bernhard


----------



## Syrics (23. Dezember 2008)

gibt keinen flugpunkt..isn pvp gebiet da kommste nur mit flugmount hin!


----------



## ronny10 (23. Dezember 2008)

na ja wenn du schon 77 bist kannst du rein fliegen und wenn nicht würde ich das portal benutzen in dalaran


----------



## ronny10 (23. Dezember 2008)

Syrics schrieb:


> gibt keinen flugpunkt..isn pvp gebiet da kommste nur mit flugmount hin!


es gibt dort sehrwohl einen fp


----------



## krutoi (23. Dezember 2008)

aber nur zum rausfliegen soweit ich weis


----------



## MoneyGhost (23. Dezember 2008)

ronny10 schrieb:


> es gibt dort sehrwohl einen fp




...aber wo der ist, magst du nicht verraten, gelle?


----------



## Rodriquez (23. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt schon einen FP doch man kann nur von TW aus woanders hinfliegen und nicht nach TW..

aber mal was anders...
Also bei mir auf dem Realm "Sen´jin" klappt das Portal nach TW net mehr...Tw ist am laufen uns gehört die Base aber das Portal teleportiert uns nicht nach TW und ein GM meinte das sei normal -.-


----------



## Georan (23. Dezember 2008)

Du kommst mit FM oder Portal von Dalaran rein, FP gibts nur RAUS wenn man verloren hat.


----------



## superbernhard (23. Dezember 2008)

danke euch       wo find ich das portal denn ?   Gruss Newbie   ^^


----------



## Danj2008 (23. Dezember 2008)

Was redes dud a du kommst schon mit LV 70 mit Bodenmount hin sogar mit 68 kannste hin, war ja auch schon mit lv  70 rein


----------



## CalibraHH (23. Dezember 2008)

und man kann in tausendwinter nicht fliegen, nur reiten. man kann zwar mitn flugmount ins gebiet fliegen, aber wird dann wie wenn man nach dalaran fliegt vom mount geschmissen. also man kommt nur in die festung mit dem portal in dalaran solange kein kampf ist.
ansonsten kannst hinreiten oder hinfliegen zum farmen... aber FP gibs net zum hinfliegen.
und ich weiß grad nicht genau, ob man eigentlich auch aus der festung raus kommt, wenn grad kein kampf ist. glaube aber nicht.

mfg


----------



## ronny10 (23. Dezember 2008)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> ...aber wo der ist, magst du nicht verraten, gelle?


der is östlich im gebiet da is ne kleine alli basis, wo du auch die dailys bekommst in der nähe vom freidhof der östlichen werkstatt (südöstlich ein bisschen)


----------



## ronny10 (23. Dezember 2008)

superbernhard schrieb:


> danke euch       wo find ich das portal denn ?   Gruss Newbie   ^^


das portal is in dalaran bei den anderen portalen für die schlachtfelder, is aber nicht immer da


----------



## iche2 (11. Januar 2009)

Um das mal zu beantworten ob man aus der festung rauskommt, natürlich, wenn man gewonnen hat befindet sich in der festung das "Portal zur Violetten Zitadelle" , des portal bringt euch blitzschnell nach dala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fp bekommt man nur wen man verloren hat, befindet sich bei ca 22,34, man kann jedoch nur rausfliegen, nach 1kwinter kommt man immernoch am besten durchs portal von dala -.- es befindet sich bei 58,20, es wird nur geöffnet sobald die schlacht begonnen hat, und soweit ich weiß wenn mann gewonnen hat is es bis zur nächsten schlacht geöffnet, is ein bischen blöd gemacht wie ich finde aber naja, so kennt mann es ja von blizz.... 

Schöne Grüße von Kel´Thuzad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

